# Bidding help on post office



## dhlandscaper (Dec 15, 2013)

Been in the industry for a while but have always worked as a sub. Postman asked me to bid the post office. What would you charge to plow/salt? Total lot size is 2 acres. No sidewalks need to be done, 2 inch trigger, parking spots need to be cleared when all employees and customers leave, as well as post office vehicles spots. When vehicles present all open lot to be cleared and will have to come back to hit all the parking spots. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

got a pix. As check with them on payments,I do one and not have to be paid by credit card.


----------



## dhlandscaper (Dec 15, 2013)

*Pic*

Attached is a pic


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

First what you planning to you to plow snow on this


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Antlerart06;1831687 said:


> First what you planning to you to plow snow on this


That's a great question....first things first...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1831687 said:


> First what you planning to you to plow snow on this


Dang That doesnt makes since

What type of plow rig are you going be using on this ????


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks hard to move the snow around, which means $$$. Secondly, I was just told by a buddy yesterday to never take on a post office because they WILL NOT sign contracts with a non-union company. That must be why it's always $h!tty companies around me that mow the properties.

Michael


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CowboysLC_DE;1831708 said:


> Looks hard to move the snow around, which means $$$. Secondly, I was just told by a buddy yesterday to never take on a post office because they WILL NOT sign contracts with a non-union company. That must be why it's always $h!tty companies around me that mow the properties.
> 
> Michael


They do a back ground check on you and your employees Well one here did
That lot looks so easy to plow if you have the right rig on site 
I don't think the OP will be using a Skid to clean the lot


----------



## dhlandscaper (Dec 15, 2013)

*Equipment used*

I will be using a 8' plow on a 2014 3/4 ton ram with a tailgate salter. Not sure on the non-union contract thing, will have to look into that.


----------



## Jason1919 (Aug 26, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and don't do it. You will need a machine (Skid Steer or loader) and a tailgate sander is not gona do that lot.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dhlandscaper;1831940 said:


> I will be using a 8' plow on a 2014 3/4 ton ram with a tailgate salter. Not sure on the non-union contract thing, will have to look into that.


You better look at getting a rear plow and a V plow for the front looks like you going have carry snow good ways to pile it around the loading docks

That lot would suck with a 8ft plow


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

With your equipment I wouldn't even bid on it. That's like trying to eat a steak with a spoon.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

dhlandscaper;1831940 said:


> I will be using a 8' plow on a 2014 3/4 ton ram with a tailgate salter. Not sure on the non-union contract thing, will have to look into that.


i did 6 post office sites 3 years ago still have not gotten fully paid
to get paid there is alot of red tape ( i had a seasonal contract)

i would never take that contract again nor sub for anyone doing the post office


----------

